# Ratcheting cable cutters



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

greenlee


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

AFAIK no one makes such a cutter - I'm thinking of the type you can operate with one hand- that is rated for ACSR. The only ACSR cutters I have seen look like bolt cutters, and cost big bucks.

Otherwise, I have not noticed much difference between the $150 cutters and the $300 cutters. Perhaps the ability to replace the cutting blades is worth having; I haven't scorched mine (yet), so I'm happy with the 'cheap' ones. I have not tried the $50 Harbor Freight version- they always sell out before I can get there.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I saw Klein has a few that say they're rated for cutting ACSR. 

http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...ing Cable Cutter CUTTERS-CABLE CUT-RTCHCBLCUT


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

I just bought a set from Burndy. Price was better than the greenlee, klein and more than the chinese crap. I know they cut 750 copper. Have heard no complaints from the field so I assume they work well.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hairbone said:


> I just bought a set from Burndy. Price was better than the greenlee, klein and more than the chinese crap. I know they cut 750 copper. Have heard no complaints from the field so I assume they work well.


When you're ready to spend about 1800 dollars, Burndy makes an awesome one-handed battery cutter that can also take MD-6 type crimping dies (W dies?).


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Didn't know about those particular Klein cutters. I will have to look into getting a pair.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Weidmuller is the brand the power company used, but they didn't have to pay for them. They seemed better than the Greenlees but not twice as good. Here's a catalog.

http://www.weidmuller.com/system/fi...dfs/literature/LIT5661460000_Tools_CAT6_B.pdf


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a HK Porter ratcheting cable cutter. It has a chain for the ratching.
I have been using them for 20 years. Cuts 750's like butter.


----------

